# very interested and dedicated person looking for training/job as a coder



## soukayna (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello. I just finished my medical coding program last month, and I'm currently seeking any upcoming opportunity for training/job position as a coder in Boston or around the area. I'm also preparing to take the CPC exam very soon, but I need to get my foot into the real world of coding so that my skills and knwoledge can be utilized to the fullest. Please contact me at: soukayna288@hotmail.com


----------



## soukayna (Jan 24, 2012)

soukayna said:


> Hello. I just finished my medical coding program last month, and I'm currently seeking any upcoming opportunity for training/job position as a coder in Boston or around the area. I'm also preparing to take the CPC exam very soon, but I need to get my foot into the real world of coding so that my skills and knwoledge can be utilized to the fullest. Please contact me at: soukayna288@hotmail.com


 My Resume is attached.


----------

